# Would like info on Parabuthus Capensis



## pokiecollector (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like all the available info on Parabuthus Capensis. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 16, 2008)

Try Google, use the search function. Visit the website: scorpions of south africa. Just a few tips.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 16, 2008)

What's up with all the Qs about P capensis? Do you know where to get some or something?

Care should be pretty much the same as other Parabuthus spp


----------



## pokiecollector (Jul 16, 2008)

I just bought one and i'm more familiar with tarantulas.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 17, 2008)

Really??? Wow thats a nice addition! If you can, get more of those and breed them it would be really nice (hint hint)

Here is an article I did for P trans. The care should be very similar to P cap
Parabuthus transvaalicus by BrianS


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you have any pics? It's hard to believe that it's P.capensis knowing that they only occur in Namibia and RSA, two countries which have very strict exportation laws.


----------



## pokiecollector (Jul 17, 2008)

Theres a pic... What you think ?


----------



## Canth (Jul 17, 2008)

Well considering that isn't your picture, I'd suggest not saying it is. That is a HUGE no-no.


----------



## pokiecollector (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats what mine looks like... just to give you an idea.


----------



## crpy (Jul 17, 2008)

Canth said:


> Well considering that isn't your picture, I'd suggest not saying it is. That is a HUGE no-no.


Awesome catch canth, how'd you fiqure that so quick.:clap:


----------



## Canth (Jul 17, 2008)

pokiecollector said:


> Thats what mine looks like... just to give you an idea.


Aight, just FYI, when you decide to post a picture for reference, post a link to the picture rather than hotlinking. The owner of that site would appreciate it 

Also, congrats on getting such a rare sp if that's what it turns out to be.


----------



## pokiecollector (Jul 17, 2008)

Will do. Thanks for the heads up, didn't know.


----------



## bjaeger (Jul 17, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2008)

Pics please 
And I would like to see pics of your P.capensis and not some pics you've found online. Is it possible that you take a few please?


----------



## pokiecollector (Jul 19, 2008)

After doing a little research I belive it to be an Androctonus species.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL
Pics? Why do you think it's an Androctonus?


----------



## Michiel (Jul 20, 2008)

This discussion is getting useless without pictures of your scorpion........


----------



## Boaz Solorio (Sep 7, 2019)

I recently picked up three CB Parabuthus capensis scorplings from @venom_macro (Instagram) and want to know a little more about this species. As far as care goes, it seems pretty straightfroward, though I want to know more. I understand that these are a rarity, and seeing the adult specimens, there's no doubt that they're gorgeous species. Here are the three scorplings I've got.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Sep 9, 2019)

What are you wanting to know about them? I have every Capensis morph in the current hobby. And I care for them all the same


----------



## Boaz Solorio (Sep 9, 2019)

ArachnoDrew said:


> What are you wanting to know about them? I have every Capensis morph in the current hobby. And I care for them all the same


Honestly, I'm not sure. I'm rather new to scorpions and I was lucky enough to meet someone kind enough to gift me three, so I want to treat these guys right, and learn as much about them as possible up until I can breed them.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Sep 9, 2019)

G.p. is good people. He lives down there street from me

I keep them in the mid 80s. To low 90s. On sand . Feed twice a week


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 9, 2019)

That must be awesome having a fellow enthusiast right down the street from you @ArachnoDrew! It'd be nice if there were more enthusiasts up here in the High Desert, but I'm so glad we have the SoCal invert club.

@Boaz Solorio, beautiful scorps by the way! I've gotta stop looking at all the of these photos of _P. capensis_...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Boaz Solorio (Sep 10, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> That must be awesome having a fellow enthusiast right down the street from you @ArachnoDrew! It'd be nice if there were more enthusiasts up here in the High Desert, but I'm so glad we have the SoCal invert club.
> 
> @Boaz Solorio, beautiful scorps by the way! I've gotta stop looking at all the of these photos of _P. capensis_...
> 
> ...


It is pretty awesome knowing that there are a lot of us down here in the general area. I've always wanted to form some sort of group with the SoCal invert keepers in IRL, I figure we can all trade or come up with ideas for other hobby projects. Also I hope to breed these guys once they reach full size, so any of you guys interested, you'll have to wait a while, but they will be available!


----------



## woodie (Sep 12, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> That must be awesome having a fellow enthusiast right down the street from you @ArachnoDrew! It'd be nice if there were more enthusiasts up here in the High Desert, but I'm so glad we have the SoCal invert club.
> 
> @Boaz Solorio, beautiful scorps by the way! I've gotta stop looking at all the of these photos of _P. capensis_...
> 
> ...


Im High Desert too. Beats back in the 90's when there was literally no one else nearby that was interested in scorpions


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 12, 2019)

Ah, another High Desert enthusiast! Awesome @woodie!
I would have been with you in the 90's, but that was before I started seriously in the hobby (actually before my time, ha ha). I'm going to PM you.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

